# هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم



## طروقي (1 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحتم إذا أمكن أبغى أعرف كل شي عن
( هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم )

1 / أستخداماته 
2 / فوائده
3 / أضراره

ولكم خالص تحياتي وشكري


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (1 يونيو 2007)

مادة الصوديوم هيبوكلورايت من أحد المواد المستخدمه في معالجة المياة حيث يستخدم لقتل البكتيريا الموجودة في المياة.
م.فلاح العنزي


----------



## طروقي (1 يونيو 2007)

شاكر م/فلاح على توضيحك
انا حصلت جيك 25كلم مكتوب عليه Sodium Hypochlorite وهو سائل وصاحب المحل يقول أنه مطهر وحبيت أتأكد


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (1 يونيو 2007)

أنه سائل لونه أصفر مخضر


----------



## طروقي (1 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت يا مهندس فلاح هل هو فعلاً يستخدم لتطير الأرضيات ودورات المياه الله يكرمك ويعزك ويكرم الحاضرين


----------



## ibrahim Abass (2 يونيو 2007)

Please read:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_hypochlorite


----------



## ibrahim Abass (2 يونيو 2007)

A 1 in 5 dilution of household bleach with water (1 part bleach to 4 parts water) is effective against many bacteria and some viruses, and is often the disinfectant of choice in cleaning surfaces in hospitals


----------



## شنكو للكيماويات (5 يونيو 2007)

مادة صوديوم هيبو كلوريت مادة مستخرجة من التحليل المائى لملح الطعام كلوريد الصوديوم ناتج ثانوى للتفاعلات والاسم التجارى له كلور سائل مثل (كلوركس .......................
ويستخدم فى اغراض شتى تبيض الملابس على البارد . التعقيم . التنظيف.................الخ


----------



## طروقي (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخوي شنكو الله يعطيك العافية على توضيحك الجيد
مشكووووووور مشكووووووووور


----------



## nhfs49 (9 يونيو 2007)

أضراره أنه لو حضّر بتركيز عالي قد يسبب بتآكل الأنابيب ومشاكل في التنفس لذا تطلب الوقاية عند الإستعمال.


----------



## thaer1 (21 أغسطس 2007)

هل من الممكن طرقة تحضيره اخي شنكو؟


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## علي فاضل يوسف (12 سبتمبر 2007)

هايبوكلورات الصوديوم هو سائل يستخدم للتعقيم في محطات المياه ويكون تركيزه من 10-15% القاصر المستخدم في المنازل هوهايبوكلورات الصوديوم مع اضافة بعض المواد ويكون تركيزه 0,03%
وهناك هايبوكلورات الكالسيوم يكون على شكل مسحوق ويستخدم ايضا في التعقيم في محطات المياه ويكون تركيزه من 70-75%


----------



## محمد نصار (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## adelyousef (20 أكتوبر 2007)

هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم يتم تحضيرة بتفاعل غاز الكلور مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ويجب ان يكون هناك عملية تبريد اثناء التصنيع, و معادلة التفاعل كالاتى:
Cl2 +2 NaOH = NaOCl + NaCL + H2O
كما يراعى ان يكون تركيز هيدروكسيد الصوديوم فى حدود 20 % لأنة اذا زاد عن ذلك فقد يتكون بلورات من ملح كلوريد الصويوم، و يجب الا تتعدى الحرارة اثناء عملية التصنيع 40 درجة مئوية حتى لا يحدث تكسير للمنتج و ينعكس التفاعل ( لوشاتلية)
ارجو ان اكون قدمت نبذه عن عملية تصنيع هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ينتج محلول الصوديوم هيبوكلورايت عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي لملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم )
ويمكن انتاجه من مياه البحر بنفس الطريقه حيث يستعمل اقطاب من مادة التيتانيوم مغطاه بطبقة ثوريوم ويكون في خلال تحليل اسطوانية الشكل تحتوي على مجموعة من الاقطاب متصله على التوالي حيث يتجه ايون الصوديوم الى القطب السالب ليكون هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ويتجه ايون الكلور الى القطب الموجب ليتحول الى كلورين والذي يتحد مع الصودا الكاوية ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) ليكون مادة هيبوكلورايت الصوديوم كما ذكر اخي قبل ذلك .
NaOH + Cl2 -----------------> NaOCl + H2
استخداماته 
* يحقن على مياه البحر المستخدمة في التبريد لقتل الاصداف والكائنات الحية الدقيقة لمنع تكون الاصداف والقواقع داخل خطوط التبريد والتي يمكن ان تتساقط وتسير مع الماء وتؤدي الى اغلاق المبادلات الحرارية 
* يحقن على مياه الشرب لتعقيمها بحيث لا يتجاوز تركيز الكلورين المتبقي عن 1 جزء/مليون
* يستخدم في صناعات القطن للتخلص من الالوان الشائبة وكذلك الاقمشة لتوحيد اللون
* يستخدم لقصر الالوان
الفوائد ما ذكر في الاستعمالات
اما الاضرار 
الكلور يتحرر من مادة الصوديوم هيبوكلورايت وهو غاز سام
يعتبر من المواد المؤكسدة القوية والتي تؤدي الى تآكل المعادن
ومن اضرارة اذا اصاب الالبسة قصر لونها .


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

لوسمحت تعيد الشرح مع رسم بياني بارك الله فيك يا أخ نبيل عواد الغباري


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

*هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم:-*

من ناحية التأثير التعقيمى لايختلف تأثير حقن الهيبو كلوريت عن حقن الكلور ولكن من الناحية الكيميائية نجد أن الكلور يعمل على خفض pH بينما محاليل الهيبو تميل الى رفع الpH للمياه المعالجة . وقد يكون هذا العامل مهما فى دوائر التبريد عندما يكون للمياه عسر قلوى كما هو الحال فى مياه البحر ويلاحظ ان الكلور يتفاعل مع املاح العسر او جزء منها وينطلق غاز الاكسجين وغاز ثانى اكسيد الكربون الذى يسبب خفض الرقم الهيدروجينى للماء طبقا للمعادلة :-

CL2 + Ca (HCO3) 2 → Ca CL2 + 1/2 O2 + H2O + 2CO2​​كما أن تحلل الكلور وتأينه فى الماء ينتج عنه أيضا حامض الهيدروكلوريك الذى يتفاعل مع قلوية المياه حسب المعادلة التالية:-

2 HCL + Ca (HCO3) 2 → Ca CL2 +2 H2O + CO2​ 
وقد يتسبب غاز ثانى اكسيد الكربون وغاز الاكسجين الى جانب وجود طلمبات الهيدروكلوريك وايونات الهيبوكلوريت الى حدوث تآكل فى مداخل مياه البحر وطلمبات سحب مياه البحر مما قد يؤدى الى هدم الغشاء الواقى للفولاذ (Oxide film) وغشاء الاستقطاب الهيدروجينى على الاسطح الحديدية.
غير ان حقن الكلور كغاز مسال فى ماء البحر يساعد على انطلاق غاز البروم والذى من أخطار تواجده انه يسبب تآكل معظم السبائك مثل الالومنيوم والنحاس الأصفر والفولاذ والانكونل والمونل كما انه يهدم الجوانات المصنعة من التيفلون والفيتون.
ولذلك يفضل استخدام مادة هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم فى معالجة مياه البحر حيث يكون الوسط الناتج من التفاعل وسط قلوى وتتحول نسبة كبيرة من الكلور الى كلورامين الذى يبقى فى المياه كمادة فعالة فى القضاء على الكائنات الحية.


----------



## samihsoud (24 أغسطس 2008)

يمكن التصنيع عن طريق هيبو كلوريت الكالسيوم مع الصودا أش
Ca(ocl)2 + Na2co3 = Naocl + Caco3
راسب هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم الصودا أش هيبو كلوريت الكالسيوم


----------



## حسام النجار (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جميعنا يعلم أن حوالى ثلالثة أرباع سطح الكرةالأرضية تغطيه المياه... ولكن أقل من 1% فقط من هذه الكمية صالحة للشرب فالماء يحتوى على كائنات دقيقة قد تسبب الأمراض Disease-causing microorganismsمثل بعض البكتريا والفيروسات والبروتوزوا وتسمىPathogenic micro-organisms 
مثالين لبعض هذه الكائنات: Giardia lamblia ،Cryptosporidium وهى تعيش فى البحيرات والأنهار، والعلماء يعتقدون أن 80% من الأمراض فى البلدان النامية يعود سببها الى المياه الملوثة، لذا يجب ايجاد طريقة لقتل هذه الكائنات لتعقيم المياه(سواء أكانت مياه عذبة أومياه صرف).

تقدر منظمة الصحة العالميةWHO ان ملوثات المياه تتسبب بوفاة أكثر من 25000 شخص فى العالم كل عام.

من طرق تعقيم المياه:
1-الغليان:وهى طريقة غير عملية عند تعقيم كميات المياه الضخمة.
2-استخدام أشعة الشمس أو مصدر للأشعة فوق البنفسجية.
3-استخدام الأوزون(Ozonation).
4-التصفية الدقيقة(Ultra-filtration).
5-المعالجة الكيمائية باضافة مواد مثل:
أ-الأيودين.
ب-مركبات الكلورامين(Chloramines).
ج-الكلور.
وما يعنينا هنا هو المعالجة الكيميائية،والتى يتم من خلالها اضافة مواد كيميائية تقتل الكائنات الدقيقة الضارة.
الكلورة(Chlorination)
أ- الكلورة بغاز الكلورينChlorine (Cl2):
غاز الكلور العنصرى هو غاز يجمع ما بين اللون الأخضر والأصفر ،وهو سام(مميت فى تركيز أكبر من 1,. % من حجم الهواء الجوى)،وهو غاز عند الضغط الجوى العادى وسائل عند الضغوط المرتفعة،والامتياز الأساسي الذى يتمتع به الكلور هو خاصية البقاء فى المياه مما يضمن مياه آمنة اثناء عبورها شبكات التوزيع وحتى المستهلك، كما يعمل الكلور على منع اللزوجة ونمو الطحالب فى المواسير والخزانات.
يتم حقنه فى الماءعن طريق اسطوانات مملؤة به وهو فى الحالة المسالة لكونه واقع تحت ضغط فاذا انتشر فى الماء تحول شيئا فشيئا الى الحالة الغازية ويظهر ذلك فى صورة فقاعات صغيرة. 
Cl2 gas + H2O-----HOCl(hypochlorite)+HCl 
ومعلوم أن الهيبوكلورايت مؤكسد قوى يؤكسد مواد كيميائية معينة فى البكتريا مما يؤدى الى موتها. 
ب-الكلورة محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم(Sodium hypochloite) :
وهو أعلى ثمنا من السابق-وهو محلول رائق له لون أصفر فاتح ورائحة مميزة هى رائحة الكلور- الكثافة النسبية 1.1 - سهل التداول عن غاز الكلور وهيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم- له خواص تآكلية قوية لذا فانه يجب أن يتم تخزينه بعيدا عن المعدات- مركب غير مستقر كيميائيا- يحدث له تفككdecomposition or disintegration عند تخزينه فى الشمس مثلا أو تعرضه للحرارة أو تلامسه مع أحماض ..الخ- يجب ألايزيد فترة تخزينه عن شهر كما يتم التخزين فى مكان جاف وبارد ومظلم- نعد تلامسه مع الجو يكون غاز الكلورين .
يتم تخفيفه بالماء أولا فى تنك الخلط ويسحب بمضخة ليتم حقنه فى الماء وبمعدل ثابت. 
*محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم يعتبر محلول قاعدى ضعيف.
*الرقم الهيدروجينى يعتمد على تركيز محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم فمثلا:
تركيز 5-3% يعطى رقم هيدروجينى حوالى 11.
تركيز 15-10 % يعطى رقم هيدروجينى حوالى 13


التفاعلات التالية هى التى تحدث عند حقن محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم فى الماء:
Na+OCl- + H2O gives Cl2 In neutral medium 
Na+OCl- + H2O gives HOCl + NaOH------ ClO- + H+ in acidic medium
ملاحظات:
1-فى الوسط المتعادل يتكون غاز الكلورين والذى يعتبر بدوره معقم جيد، ومعدل التبخير من المحلول يقدر ب 0.75 جرام /يوم.
2-أيون الهيبوكلورايت أقل كفاءة من حمض الهيبوكلوراس،ومتساوى فى قوة الأكسدة مع الكلورين.
3-الملاحظ أن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المتكونة ترفع قيمة الرقم الهيدروجينى،لذا يمكن اضافة حمض ليقلل من القلوية مثل حمض الأسيتيك أو الكبريتيك.
4- بجانب أن هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم يستخدم كمعقم للماء فانه أيضا يستخدم فى أبراج التبريد امنع نمو الطحالب والقواقع المائية.
ج- الكلورة بهيبو كلورايت الكالسيوم الصلبة(Calcium hypochlorite):
* مادة صلبة بيضاء تعطى 65% من الكلورين.
* ثابتة كيميائيا لمدةتصل الى عام.
* لها خواص تآكلية ورائحة قوية.
* يجب تخزينها بعيدا عن المواد العضوية مثل الخشب والقماش والمواد البترولية والا حدث تفاعل طارد للحرارة يعقبه انفجار أو حريق.
* يمتص الماء بسرعة ليكون غاز الكلورين.
*يتم أيضا اذابته فى الماء وحقنه فى مياه الشرب مثل هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم.
د-الكلورة بالChlorine dioxide.
تعريفات:
1-الكلورين الحرأو المتاح(Free chlorine or free available chlorine “FAC”) :
يرمز الى أيون الهيبوكلورايت الذى يتكون بعد حقن الكلورين فى الماء أو حقنه هو نفسه كما يرمز الى حمض الهيبوكلوراس ان وجد،وسمى بذلك لانه من المتاح له عمل أكسدة للملوثات كالمواد العضوية والزيوت بجانب قتل البكتريا،وأهم مميزاته أنه سهل التطاير.
2-الكلورين المتبقى (Residual chlorine“RC”):
هو الكلورين المتبقى من الكلورين الحر المضاف بعد أن استهلك جزء منه فى الأكسدة ،وفائدته أنه يقوم بعمل قتل لأى بكتريا قد تدخل بعد ذلك الى الماء،ومعرفة تركيزه من الأهمية بمكان لمعرفة الChlorine demand monitoring
3-الكلورين المتحد(Combined or bound chlorine): 
هو الجزء الذى تفاعل من الكلورين الحر مع الملوثات وأصبحت قدرته على عمل أكسدة أوالقيام بالتعقيم ضعيفة جدا.ومثال له:Chloramines –Chloro-organics .
4-الكلورين الكلى(Total Chlorine):
Total chlorine =combined chlorine+free chlorine
So, combined chlorine = Total chlorine- free chlorine
ملاحظات:
1-من المعادلات السابقة يتضح أن الكلورين الكلى لو كان أكبر من الكلورين الحر دل على وجود الكلورين المتحد.
2-باضافة كميات كبيرة من الكلورين الحر يتقلص تركيز الكلورين المتحد لأقل حد.
5-استهلاك الكلورين(Chlorine demand):
هى كمية الكلورين المضافة الى الماء وكمية الكلورين المتبقية بعد زمن معين،وهى تختلف تبعا لجرعة الكلورين المضافة والزمن والحرارة والرقم الهيدروجينى وطبيعة وكمية الملوثات،ووحدتها mg/l.
ك/حسام النجار


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أريد أن أعرف كيف يصنع هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم الطريقة الصناعية وأين تباع الماكنات وكم سعرها بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهذه المعلومات الكثيرة القيمة
بارك الله فيمن شارك فيها ومن فتح الموضوع


----------



## ahmed appas (2 ديسمبر 2008)

hypo chlorite is used as a disinfictant for bacteria & organic matter
by attacking " meto conderia of the cell"
NaOCl +H2O = HOCl +NaOH
SO ITS ALKALINE MEDIA


----------



## عبد الله الغيلاني (21 ديسمبر 2008)

دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )




 الكلور Chlorine



هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم أو تحت كلوريت الصوديوم هو مركب كيميائي له الصيغة NaCIO ويمتاز بخواصه المعقمة و المبيضة .

*معلومات عامة*​*الاسم النظامي *
*هيبوكلوريت صوديوم*​*الاسم الأخر *
*تحت كلوريت الصوديوم*​*الصيغة الجزيئية *
*NaClO*​ 

هو عبارة عن حبيبات صغيره بيضاء توجد في حاويات بلاستيكية سهلة الذوبان في الماء, وتوجد في صور أخرى إما كلور سائل أو غاز.
v ما هو الاسم العلمي للكلور ؟
 محلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم HOCl

مبدأ التعقيم بالكلور:
يتم التعقيم بواسطة محلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم HOCl الذي يقوم على تعقيم الماء والتفاعل مع الأنزيمات والبكتريا وتثبيط عملها.



 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني



دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )




vميزات التعقيم بالكلور:
· التعقيم بالكلور (الكلورة) طريقة فعالة وعملية وغير مكلفة .
· الكلور يبقى في الماء لفترات طويلة وبالتالي يحافظ على الماء معقماً لفترات طويلة في الخزانات والتمديدات.
*v *مساوئ التعقيم بالكلور:
· الكلور اذا ما استطاع الوصول الى الاغشية يفسدها خلال 200 ساعة تشغيل 
· زيادة نسبة الكلور في الماء تؤثر على طعم الماء وقد تسبب بعض الأمراض مع مرور الزمن
· لا يمكن استخدام الكلور للتعقيم في الصناعات الغذائية والطبية وإنتاج المياه إلا بعد إزالة الكلور بواسطة الفلاتر الفحمية وبالتالي هناك خطر لتعرض الماء للتلوث إذا تم تخزينها بعد الفلاتر الفحمية.
 عموماً يجب الانتباه إلى ضبط كمية الكلور وضخه بجرعات ثابتة ومدروسة بواسطة مضخات حقن أوتوماتيكية وقياس نسبة الكلور الحر في الماء وضبطه دائماً دون زيادة أو نقصان.


 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني




دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )




v متى يتم وضع الكلور في الماء ؟ 

*· *[FONT=arabswell_2]في المرحلة الأولي ( المعالجة المبدئية ) .[/FONT]
 يجب دخول المياه إلى وحدة التحلية وهي معقم لماء يترتب على ذلك من 
 أضرار بالأغشية من إمكانية دخول البيكترياء و الجراثيم إلى الأغشية و 
 بتالي تتوفر لها البيئة المناسبة للتكاثر والإضرار بالغشية.
*S M B S*

 *مياه معقمه *

*Water Tank*​
*الكلور*​
*Feed pump*





*ويمكن الاستغناء عن الكلور في حالة وجود( Ultra Violet ) الأشعة فوق البنفسجية *








v [FONT=arabswell_2]في المرحلة الأخيرة ( المعالجة النهائية )[/FONT] . 

في هذه المرحلة يجب ضخ الكلور إلى خزانات المياه حتى يتم تطهر المياه المنتجة و تحافظ على المياه في الخزانات من إمكانية تواجد البكتريا و الجراثيم لفترة طويلة حسب المعدل العالمي و هو 0.2 وفي الحالات الخاصة يمكن رفع الرقم الى 0.5 بحسب تعليمات وزارة الصحة 

 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني



دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )




1

3

2





​......

.......


1- يتم إضافة الكلور إلى الماء حتى يتم بقاه معقم إلى أن يصل إلى المستهلك 
2-خزانات المياه المحلاة.
3-نقطة توزيع المياه المحلاة. 



باختصار.. كمية قليلة من الكلور تكفي لحماية مستدامة و فعالة.





في جميع الحالات يبقى الكلور أكثر مواد التعقيم فعالية و قبولا في الأوساط التي تتعامل مع الصحة العامة و يبقى أن نختم بأن للكلور أربعة ادوار رئيسية في حال استعماله لمعالجة مياه الشرب و هي :
· إزالة المواد الغير مرغوبة في المياه بواسطة الأكسدة.
· حماية متواصلة للمياه في شبكات التوزيع .
· تعقيم فعال و عاجل في حال حصول تلوث طارئ .
· مراقبة مستمر لتلوث المياه من خلال مراقبة مدى استهلاك الكلور Chlorine Demand.


 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني



دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )




كيفية حساب كمية الكلور المطلوبة ضخة في مياه التغذية (Brackish water )



60 لتر 


مثال رقم 1 :-
لدينا خزان الكلور سعة 60 لتر يوجد به 40 لتر محلول ماء + كلور و الباقي 20 لتر فارغة أضف الكمية الباقية وأحسب كمية الكلور و المياه ؟ 
الحل:- 

قياس نسبة الكلور في الماء​ 
هناك عدة طرق منها ....

جهاز قياس نسبة الكلور في الماء​جهاز بسيط ,comparator يحتوي على قرص مدرج ومرقم فيه مقارنة الوان يتم يضاف 2 مللتر من مادة ال اورثوتولوداين محلول 0.1 % الى العينة ومن ثم يصبح هناك لون اصفر يتم مقارنته خلال الجهاز ويعطينا تركيز الكلورين الحر. .​يوجد جهاز بسيط يحتوي على قرص مدرج و مرقم و يحوي اسطوانتا من الزجاج الشفاف 



 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني



دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )







*ماء 10مم*
*بدون إضافات*

*تضاف البودرة أو الحبة الخاصة بالفحص مع 10 مم ماء *




2

*1*

*القرص المدرج بالألوان *

*القرص المرقم *




أخي المشغل من المشاكل التي تحدث عند زيادة نسبة الكلور في الماء عن الحد المسموح به دولياً ( 0.1أو 0.2 أو حسب التلوث البكتيري ) تحدث الأخطار التالية :- 
1. على الجهاز التنفسي :
استنشاق بخار الكلور أثناء الاستحمام يزيد من مشكلات الربو، و الحساسية و الجيوب الأنفية فالتعرض قصير المدى لهذه الظروف قد يسبب إدماع العينين، الكحة، البلغم، إدماء الأنف، وآلام الصدر أما التعرض بشكل اكبر فربما يسبب تجمع السوائل في الرئة، و التهاب الرئة والالتهاب الشعبي، وقصر النفس

 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني



دليل المشغل في تحلية المياه ( R O )



2. السرطان :
يتحد الكلور في الماء مع بعض الملوثات العضوية لينتج عن ذلك ما يعرف بمواد الكلوروفورم (Chloroform) وهي مادة مسرطنة .

3. أمراض القلب : 
 ارتفاع معدل أخطار الإصابة بأمراض القلب يرتبط أيضاً بالشرب والاستحمام بماء مكلور وحيث أن الكلور يدمر فيتامين هـ (E) فان ذلك ربما يبرر علاقة الكلور بأمراض القلب .
 4. مشكلات البشرة والشعر :
إن الاستحمام والاغتسال بماء مكلور يقود عادة إلى احمرار الجلد وفروة الرأس الحساسية والحكة واحمرار وجفاف الجلد وفروة الرأس وتواجد القشرة فيهما.
 5 . الإجهاض 
ربما بسبب تدمير الكلور لفيتامين هـ (E) وأسباب أخرى تم ربط التعرض لماء مكلور بمشاكل الإجهاض
6- تأثر الأسنان :
إن التعرض المطول لماء مكلور سواء عن طريق الشرب أو السباحة يمكن أن يقود إلى تأثر الأسنان وضعفها​هل تنمو البكتريا في المياه المنتجة إثناء التخزين ؟
نعم , يمكن أن تنمو في المياه المنتجة المخزنة وهنا تبدو أهمية ضخ مادة الكلور في المياه المنتجة لتحصينها ومنع نمو أية جراثيم فيها .
كما ينصح بطلاء جدران الخزانات بألوان كامدة مثل الأسود وغيره وذلك لمنع ظهور الطحالب عليها .
*الكلور الذي يتفاعل و يقتل الجراثيم لا نسميه كلور حر بل الكلور الحر هو الكلور الذي لم يشارك بعد في عملية التطهير من البكتريا و الطحالب *







 عبد الله بن سالم بن مسلم الغيلاني


----------



## abue tycer (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الهايبوكلورات الصوديوم من المواد ذات الفعلية في التعقيم كونها تعطي الكلور الفعال وهو ناتج عرض لمصانع انتاج 

الكلور وصيغته الكيميائية هي ( NaOCl) وصناعيا يمكن ان ينوجد كمسحوق اي باودر او ينوجد
كمحلول وبتراكيز تتراوح من 5% - 36% ولكن الشائع مما يسمى المحلول القاصر وبتركيز 5% ويباع في الاسواق وبعبوات مختلفة الاحجام والاشكال او عبوات تسمى بمحلول الكلور وهوماموجود في الخليج العربي وهومؤثر على الصحة حيث يسبب التهيج للجلد والعين اضافة الى تاثيره على الجهاز التنفسي ويؤدي استنشاقه الى السعال الشديدمع خالص تقديري


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شريف بحر (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## سيناوى81 (14 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جيدة جدا
استنتج من هذا ان هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم
هو ما يصنع منه الكلور الشعبى ؟


----------



## سيناوى81 (14 يونيو 2009)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تحت_كلوريت_الصوديوم
تحت كلوريت الصوديوم 

 الاسم النظامي هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم أسماء أخرى تحت كلوريت الصوديوم، ماء جافيل معلومات عامة رقم الكاس 7681-52-9 خصائص صيغة جزيئية NaClO الكتلة المولية 74.44 غ/مول المظهر مسحوق بلوري أبيض الكثافة 1.2 غ/مل لمحلول يحوي 13% كلور حر نقطة الإنصهار 18 °س (خماسي هيدرات)
نقطة الغليان يتفكك عند 101 °س
الذوبانية في الماء 29 غ/100 مل ماء عند 0 °س (خماسي هيدرات) في حال عدم ذكر الشروط فإن البيانات الواردة أعلاه مقاسة في الشروط النظامية
ومدونة حسب النظام الدولي للوحدات
*هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم* أو *تحت كلوريت الصوديوم* هو مركب كيميائي له الصيغة NaClO ، ويمتاز بخواصه المعقمة و المبيضة.
*
*



يعرف تحت كلوريت الصوديوم باسم ماء جافيل، أو جافيل فقط، اكتشفه الكيميائي الفرنسي كلود لويس برتولي (1748 ـ 1822) في عام 1755 وأسماه ”ماء جافيل”، نسبة إلى موقع بالقرب من باريس على ضفاف السين حيث كانت السيدات يقمن بغسل الملابس.

* التحضير*

أكثر طريقة شائعة للنحضير هي بمعالجة محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بغاز الكلور
2NaOH + Cl2 → NaClO + NaCl + H2O كما يمكن الحصول عليه من التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول مركز من كلوريد الصوديوم في خلايا تحليل لا تحوي حجاب (diaphragm) أو غشاء (membrane) وذلك لفصل نواتج التحليل بين قطبي الخلية كما هو الحال في تحضير هيدروكسيد الصوديوم. تعمل هذه الخلايا عند درجات حرارة منخفضة وبمحاليل معتدلة تقريبا.

* الاستخدامات*



يستخدم كمادة معقمة في الصناعات المتعلقة بمشتقات الألبان، موارد المياه، ومعالجة مياه المجاري.
يستخدم كمادة مبيضة لكل من القطن، الكتان، القنب، الرايون، والورق. حيث أن أغلب الكلور المستخدم لتبييض مشتقات السيليولوز يحول إلى هيبوكلوريت قبل الاستخدام.


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك*​


----------



## راضى الجنفاوى (15 يوليو 2009)

هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم يتم انتاجة عن طريق التحليل الكهربائى فى محطات القوى وتقطير المياة ويضخ فى منطقة مأخذ البحر البحر لقتل الاسماك والكائنات البحرية حتى لا تدخل الى المحطات وتأثر على كفاءة ونوعية المضخات والانابيب ويكون التركيز بحدود (1 ppm) وهناك شركية عالمية فى هذا المجال وهى شركة دى نورا الايطالية ومقرها مدينة ميلانو وهى شركة متخصصة فى انتاج الالواح الكهربائية لتحويل مياة البحر الى هيبوكلورايت ويتم التخلص من عنصر الهيدروجين عن طريق نازع هواء وهناك نوعين من الضخ
1/ الضخ المستمر طوال 24 ساعة
2/الضخ المفاجئ لمدة 10 دقائق كل 8 ساعات بكميات كبيرة حتى لا تدمن الاسماك على الهيبوكلورايت ويقل تاثير الضخ المستمر


----------



## adeltayel (24 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى كل الاخوة بالمنتدى عندى مشكلة خطيرة جدا فى مجال العمل 
انا اعمل كيميائى بمعمل تحليل مياة وتربة بشركة زراعية وقد ابتكرنا فكرة فى انتاج كلورن مركز يستخدم فى التعقيم لمياه الرى والكلورين يتم تصنيعه من مادة كالسيوم هيبوكلورايت والتى تذوب فى الماء مبعدل 77 جرام لكل لتر كما هوا مدون على العبوة ولكن 
بعد الاذابه بالماء الفاتر ( ماء الحنفية ) وجد انه يتكون راسب كتير جدا الراسب كيميائيا هو هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ويعتبر الراسب مادة غير مرغوب فيها ونريد التخلص منها اما بفلاتر او طريقة كيميائيه امنه 
فهل احد عنده حل للمشكلة من حيث نوع الفلتر المستخدم 
او المادة التى تتخلص من الراسب بشكل كيميائى سليم غير ضار ولا تؤثر على التركيز للمنتج 
ارجو لافادة جدا لانى فى مشكلة كبيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## ك.ازهرى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم اله خيرا


----------



## ك.ازهرى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

عاوز اعرف كيفيه انتاج كالسيوم هيبو كلوريد


----------



## mahmoud hamdy abel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هذة المادة تستخدم فى قتل البكتريا و الطحالب( التعقيم) 
8 جزء / مليون يعطى 1 جزء / مليون كلور حر


----------



## محمود كمياء (30 أكتوبر 2010)

adeltayel قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى كل الاخوة بالمنتدى عندى مشكلة خطيرة جدا فى مجال العمل
> انا اعمل كيميائى بمعمل تحليل مياة وتربة بشركة زراعية وقد ابتكرنا فكرة فى انتاج كلورن مركز يستخدم فى التعقيم لمياه الرى والكلورين يتم تصنيعه من مادة كالسيوم هيبوكلورايت والتى تذوب فى الماء مبعدل 77 جرام لكل لتر كما هوا مدون على العبوة ولكن
> بعد الاذابه بالماء الفاتر ( ماء الحنفية ) وجد انه يتكون راسب كتير جدا الراسب كيميائيا هو هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ويعتبر الراسب مادة غير مرغوب فيها ونريد التخلص منها اما بفلاتر او طريقة كيميائيه امنه
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
يجب استخدام ماء خالى من الكاتيون والانيون لتجنب عملية التبادل الايونى وذللك باستخدام ال ro او ال di


----------



## grand true (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جهد الاخوة عن محلول الهيبو كلورايد صوديوم هذا المحلول منتج فرعى من الشركات التى تنتج الكلور بعملية التحليل الكهربى لكلوريد الصوديوم وتم تصنيعه لتلافى نقص خزانات تخزين الكلور المنتج بحقن الكلور فى خزانات صودا كاوية مخففة وتعبئته فى جراكن غبوات صغيرة وطرحه للبيع وتركيز الكلور فيه يتراوح من 6 % الى 12 % والتداول التجارى له يلجأ الى تخفيف التركيز الى 3 % او 1.5 % وهو احد اسباب حساسية الصدر المنتشرة فى مصر خصوصا عند الاطفال وينصح الاسرة الحديثة بعدم استعماله فى حال وجود اطفال اقل من السادسة فى العمر وله اضرار اخرى كثيرة اسوئها تدميره للاجهزة المعدنية والمواسير الزهر والصرف وتأثيره على نسيج الملابس الملونة


----------



## grand true (26 يونيو 2011)

تصنيع محلول الهيبو كلورايد كالسيوم شبيه تماما بتصنيع محلول الهيبو كلورايد صوديوم مع اختلاف الكلور الخام يتم حقنه فى محلول لبن الجير لذلك الراسب الذى يشكو منه الصديق محمود يكون كثير جدا وانصح باستخدام محلول الهيبو كلوريد صوديوم بدلا من الكالسيوم فى عملية تطهير وتعقيم مياه الرى لانه لا يخلف رواسب بشرط قياس تركيز نسبة الكلور فيه لان كل متر مكعب مياه يراد تطهيره يحتاج الى 0.003 جرام كلور


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## noor mohammed (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله يوفقك


----------



## noor mohammed (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ..... الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سيار (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

مشكورين على هالموضوع الرائع وأحب أن أشارك بمعلومه اضافيه لاهميه هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم يمكن من خلاله استحصال كلورات الصوديوم والتي تستخدم في صناعه الورق والصباغه ولها استخدام مهم جدا وهو استحصال المتفجرات باضافه مواد مساعده 
والله الموفق


----------



## القوي بالله (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## جمال سلطان (4 مارس 2012)

*الاخوة الافاضل محلول هيبو كلوريت صوديوم يصنع فى شركة مصر لصناعة الكيماويات بالاسكندرية وعملية التصنيع تتم بحقن غاز الكلور فى تنكات محلول مخفف من الصودا الكاوية ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم مخفف بالماء المقطر ) وتركيز الكلور فيه 12 % والى يباع فى المحلات او الشوارع مخفف التركيز ليصل الى 1.5 % وهو مطهر قوى جدا ومنظف للسيراميك والارضيات ولا يفضل استخدامه فى غسيل الملابس لتأثيره السئ على الالوان وعلى تماسك نسيج الاقمشة ويفضل عدم استخدامه فى منازل بها اطفال رضع او صغار لتسببه فى الاصابة بحساسية الصدر لديهم هذا لتكملة الفائدة*


----------



## امين محمد الحمادى (14 مارس 2012)

*هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم*

مالفرق الرئيسى بين هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم والكالسيوم فى التحضير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخ امين الفرق بالتحضير واضح باستخدام نوع الهيدروكسيد المستخدم هل هو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ام هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم والاثنان يمكن استخدامهما في نفس المجال ولكن ذائبية هيبوكلورايت الكالسيوم اقل ويمكن ان يشكل راسب ابيض بالتحول الى كربونات الكالسيوم خاصة بعد تحرر غاز الكلور منه 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Abdou0076 (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## الفراعنه العظماء م (17 ديسمبر 2013)

من فضلك نرجو معلومات اكثر عن المواد المصنوعة منها اقطاب هذه الخلية ضروري جدا من فضلك 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادي الطرشان (21 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليم
اخواني ما هي الكمية المطلوبة من مادة الهيبوكلوريت الصوديوم تركيز 6% لتعقيم حوض سباحة مع العلم أن كمية الماء 28 متر مكعب


----------

